
Show HN: Faster Integer Parsing - khold_stare
https://kholdstare.github.io/technical/2020/05/26/faster-integer-parsing.html
======
tboerstad
Always fun to see the optimization improvements step by step, especially when
the input is clearly defined and there aren't a lot of edge cases.

Awesome that SIMD is such a good fit to this problem, you don't have to jump
through a ton of hoops to get it to work.

Really beautiful layout/presentation as well, I hope it won't be another 6
years until your next post!

~~~
khold_stare
Hey, thank you so much for reading! I will try to post more often now that
we're all in a lockdown :)

